# Canadian visa application centre network expands



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

The Canadian government is planning to expand and standardise its visa application centre (VAC) network into a new global model, it has been announced. Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism Minister Jason Kenney said that the goal is for there to be a global VAC network, one with worldwide coverage and services standardised across all locations. ‘That [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canadian visa application centre network expands...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

